# CDMX: Physical Therapist and Orthopaedist



## Maggi3 (May 25, 2019)

Hello! I will need a physical therapist and orthopaedist (orthopedic surgeon) in CDMX beginning in November. Anyone have any recommendations? How do people find quality healthcare providers in Mexico -- are there any ranking sites like Healthgrades?

I've been seeing someone here for a ruptured Achilles tendon and would need to see someone in CDMX to check-in. Location isn't a problem. 

I did a search on this forum to see if I could find the info but couldn't find anything. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I would start by asking your questions in Columbus. Either your current doctor or perhaps THE Ohio State Medical School. Or maybe someone at the AMA can make a suggestion. Often times there is a cross pollination where doctors cross the border in both directions for training etc. They make friends, professional contacts...

In Mexico, I would contact the head of orthopedic surgery at large hospitals (see google) and ask for recommendations. Perhaps there is a medical school specializing in that area.

Here is (what looks like) an interesting resource. But personally I'm a little leery of such polls. 

https://gcr.org/about


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

https://www.doctoralia.com.mx/ortopedista/ciudad-de-mexico


----------

